# dog food-what is potato protein?



## Susen Santoro (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm always on the search for better food/supplements. I use DrsFosters and Smith now with good results BUT I'm also into alternative medicine vets and one said no fish because of mercury. He said all waters are contaminated and we shouldn't even eat fish more than once a month. So I'm searching for new food. One I like is Natures Balance Lamb & Rice and the venison but didn't like the ingredient "potato protein"....potatoes do not have protein! so what is it? I like Evo also but it has fish. If I give a product with fish it needs to be of the very small variety so less mercury. I also give a homeopathic drop "Thuga" which detoxes mercury from vaccines so if I give food with fish I'll use this also. My question: What is potato protein? and what food, organic preferred, has good quality without fish? thank you, Sue


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

> Potato Protein is derived from de-starched potato juice from which the proteinaceous fraction has been precipitated by thermal coagulation followed by dehydration.


http://www.naturapet.com/tools/ingredient.asp?alpha=P&id=3234


----------

